# RAIN - RAIN - RAIN



## anua

do we have a  'rain theme'?  

morning...










noon...







evening...


----------



## pursuer

Here's a couple different takes on one taken during a thunderstorm.

*One link broken *


----------



## Corry

Ooh, nice idea!  I'll have to sift through my pics...I could SWEAR I have some rain ones SOMEWHERE!


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Those rain-photos are very, very appealing, conch. It must have been raining endlessly for the past couple of days (weeks?) where you are, right? But you get so much out of the topic, it's really great.
I've got one from last summer somewhere... but _where???_ :scratch: Must go looking for it.


----------



## conch

over here on the west coast of canada, it's the rain season during the winter monthes. it's not nonstop rain but it certainly feels like it. it's alright, I enjoy what we have.   thanks for the kind words.


----------



## plumkrazy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

>


 
LaFoto,

That's amazing...is that rain trapped in a spider's web?


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, that's what it is.


----------



## jocose

that is too cool! est id coolus! (I wonder if that is right  )


----------



## LaFoto

Probably. Mostly so the "coolus", of course


----------



## LittleMan

It was raining while the sun was out... 







Looking out into the rain. (Highspeed/with flash)


----------



## LaFoto

*Link broken*


----------



## rosescope

After the rain





​2>


----------



## Mohain

*Link broken *


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Hair Bear

Taken on the way to Brighton for the weekend

Out of focus but seems to work?




I like this one even though the wipers got in the way.





Other half took this





And with much persuading/shouting.

I want to claim this as one of mine but she had the finger in the trigger!! She wouldn't have taken it if I hadn't shouted or I mean persuaded her.

I also wanted a shot of his face but she didn't want to distract him. Open helmet, glasses white with rain drops - cool, we laughed at it for about 10 mins and then again when we got home

All taken with the Canon Digital IXUS 400


----------



## simnine




----------



## MG TF 135

My contribution. Had a day out which turned out to be a wash out..........


----------



## bronc_fan23

A little blur but it's rain


----------



## JGraevell

*Link broken *

Rosescope - you have some beautiful photographs.


----------



## danalec99




----------



## Leigh

inspiring stuff - got a mean looking cloud above the house so i might be adding to this post with any luck


----------



## jon_k

*Link broken *


----------



## sabbath999

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

There is AMPLE chance to contribute to THIS theme thread in this so-called "summer":

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.




(I took all the above within minutes yesterday afternoon)

And I have always wanted to post this "Fun day out on the River"-photo from last year:


----------



## battlestation

*Link broken *


----------



## bluewave930

I shot a similar theme by my phone too~ here are some of them~
*Links broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Heavy rainfalls on 3 June 08.


----------



## LaFoto

Last weekend's swim meet ... on Saturday (only - Sunday was nice).


----------



## ruaslacker2




----------



## AllHailZ

Might as well contribute...


----------



## Bamb00

Kind of out of focus in some areas, but i liked how the water clung to the tiny little hairs.


----------



## Luke623




----------



## Blackbelt94




----------



## johngpt

Shot this in May. Had been thinking I'd turn it into a desktop background. Might yet when I tire of the one I'm using now.


----------



## johngpt

This one is from last week.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, just found another one which MUST go in here! Taken in 2006 during our summer vacation.





They are just anyone's kids, I don't know them at all. We looked for shelter underneath a roof off a house on the other side of the street, and there they were, those two boys, LOVING the rain!


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## XsCode




----------



## johngpt

XsCode said:


>



Oooh, nice.


----------



## Hobbes

haha I almost forgot about this thread. Well here are a few more shots I took recently  






Too bad I couldn't catch any rain drops in this shot but believe me it was raining almost heavily when i took this one


----------



## LaFoto

More additions to this old theme thread we have on RAIN! 





The town of Hermagor in Carinthia, Austria in the rain

and





part of our gardn - again in the rain -> going with the theme here, of course .


----------



## johngpt

Oh Corinna, your stuff always makes me smile.

I'd totally forgotten about this thread!

Here's one from April, this year.

One miserable goalkeeper...


----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> Oh Corinna, your stuff always makes me smile.
> 
> I'd totally forgotten about this thread!
> 
> Here's one from April, this year.
> 
> One miserable goalkeeper...



Wow! This one is awesome! I like the way you froze the rain and the expression on his face lol.


----------



## 03civicdx

*Link broken *


----------



## brianne5499

What about AFTER the rain??  This was taken directly after a short shower last Saturday.  The sunset hit it just right and this was the effect.


----------



## Hobbes

brianne5499 said:


> What about AFTER the rain??  This was taken directly after a short shower last Saturday.  The sunset hit it just right and this was the effect.




Holy cow! That's the most awesome rain photo I have ever seen!!! It almost looks like the road was on fire :O

This one was taken in the back alley of a nightclub ^^


----------



## Hobbes

and some night rain shots.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

Well, since we get very little rain, I have very few photographs with rain, so here are a few and not so good ones, but to help this thread get going again,
















up high looking over the rain and L.A.


----------



## johngpt

Ian, Javier, will you guys cut this out?

I'm trying to turn off the darn computer and hit the sack, and you guys keep posting great stuff that I don't want to miss.

It's not fair dudes.






Javier, while all those images are great, this one's mood knocks my socks off.

Now cut it out and go to bed!


----------



## Battou

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/140892-mulling-rain.html
Taken with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 800 (captive subject)




Bigger Here


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Ian, Javier, will you guys cut this out?
> 
> I'm trying to turn off the darn computer and hit the sack, and you guys keep posting great stuff that I don't want to miss.
> 
> It's not fair dudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier, while all those images are great, this one's mood knocks my socks off.
> 
> Now cut it out and go to bed!


Thanks John, Funny thing is that I was close to deleting this image but my wife talked me into keeping it. Goes to show what I know. :mrgreen:


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>


----------



## johngpt

:mrgreen:


----------



## emiirei

Taken a couple of days ago. It's been raining alot here lately ^_^.
*Link gone *


----------



## javier

emiirei said:


> Taken a couple of days ago. It's been raining alot here lately ^_^.



Great abstract in the spirit of the thread!


----------



## javier

I have very few rain pictures as it rains very little where I am at. Maybe 2 weeks out of the year if lucky and I love the rain. When it does rain, I head out as often as possible. These where shot with my Pentax K1000 and SAMSUNG HI DEF FILM. Anyway, these are not that great as I tried to save them with some funky PP....I need to stay away from Photoshop!....Anyway, if they serve a purpose it is to add to this wonderful thread...


----------



## javier

My last rain picture...It was coming down in buckets this day..What fun. This is the Labrea tarpits in L.A.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> My last rain picture...It was coming down in buckets this day..What fun. This is the Labrea tarpits in L.A.



Too cool.

And you'll laugh. In 1979, on my first trip to L.A., what was the one place I wanted to see?

You guessed it...


----------



## LaFoto

Older picture.


----------



## johngpt

This older guy appreciates that older picture.


----------



## johngpt

Also one from the archives.


----------



## LaFoto

21 December 2009 on Tenerife


----------



## jeremycnwy




----------



## LaFoto

Whoa, Jeremy! That is some rain, indeed!!!


----------



## johngpt

jeremycnwy said:


>


Whoa! Women and children into the lifeboats first!

Great photo Jeremy.


----------



## javier

China Town San Francisco (2) by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## sojourn




----------



## johngpt

sojourn said:


>


sojourn, very nice moody, and wonderful tones.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## sojourn

johngpt said:


>


 

Wow, johngpt! Great capture on that light hitting the virga_ (rainfall that evaporates before in reaches the ground)_ and wonderfully textured mountains. Me likey! :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

LOL, not many folks outside the arid southwest know the term virga!

Thanks sojourn.


----------



## sojourn

johngpt said:


> LOL, not many folks outside the arid southwest know the term virga!
> 
> Thanks sojourn.


 
Perhaps that is because I live in a part of northern California that sees its fair share of drought...and while virga is lovely, it is just a tease.  I am also an avid atmospheric phenomena photographer and I love to know the name of what I see. I have far more catagories in my photo catalog for 'sky stuff' than anything else.


----------



## johngpt

lamplight and other glows by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## javier

China Town San Francisco (71) by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## rbraden

From last week.  Pretty good amount of flooding right behind my apartment building...


----------



## johngpt

LOL, this goes beyond rain rain rain, to being appropriate for the water thread. Do we have a Noah thread?


----------



## johngpt

sandia rainbow 01July2010


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> sandia rainbow 01July2010


 
John, this is very, VERY, beautiful!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> John, this is very, VERY, beautiful!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Lana

Engagement photo in Utah rainy streets.


----------



## Tashyd

Im sorry, I live in Vancouver, BC.  We don't know what rain is out here  

....Okay seriously though, great shots everyone. Im going to have to take advantage of our next rainy day.


----------



## marekk

Interesting pictures.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Rain? Does fake rain count?  I shot this with my sprinkler.  Sun shining through the water but my GF holding a reflector pointing the light back onto the table.


----------



## johngpt

Hey Wheels, that's very creative!


----------



## johngpt

monsoon in albuquerque



.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

2WheelPhoto said:


> Rain? Does fake rain count?  I shot this with my sprinkler.  Sun shining through the water but my GF holding a reflector pointing the light back onto the table.


 


johngpt said:


> Hey Wheels, that's very creative!



Thanks!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## jaicatalano

I love the standing in the rain without an umbrella.


----------



## johngpt

rainweed


----------



## TransportJockey

Nothing fancy abd i cant even see it on my computer since its in ABQ. I got bored while waiting out Issac at the FEMA deployment site in Baton Rogue. Here's a couple rain pics from my phone lol 









Sent from my left big toe


----------



## johngpt

"Sent from my left big toe"

:mrgreen:


----------



## DannyLewis

View attachment 19776Raindrop's coming from the roof, but no actual rain.


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4. Rain in 3D - cross your eyes type 3D viewing:





5.





6.


----------



## johngpt

Buck, outstanding shots!


----------



## charlie76

Holy crap...now THAT'S a rainbow!  The red foliage at the end is freakin me out man...very interesting


----------



## johngpt

One from the archives...






miserable


----------



## LaFoto

johngpt said:


> Buck, outstanding shots!



I must say I've never so far seen even ONE photo taken by Buckster that was not "premium class"!

But your goalie is cool, too. He looks like he's suffering a bit!?


----------



## Tony S

Not a lot of rain around here lately...


----------



## Buckster

Thanks so much for the kind words!  :blushing:


----------



## christi39

I love trying to get shots in the rain. Sharing a few of my favorites.


----------



## Pink_Estrella

i love the 3 photos you here when i think about rain that's one of the first things i love to do is put my hands in it ... and the other 2 are just wonderful! good photos christi !!!


----------



## NinjaWookiee

Christi39's second and third pic are really cool.


An old pic shot with my smartphone using instagram:



Raindrops by NinjaWookiee on Flickr

A similar pic with my new digicam Canon PowerShot SX130 IS



Sunshine After Rain by NinjaWookiee on Flickr

And some wet, old wood



Rainy Wood by NinjaWookiee on Flickr


Greetings,
Matthias.


----------



## johngpt

here one comes again


----------



## Capeesh

A few rain drops on Loch Tay


----------



## leeroix

playsinrain by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## CCY020

*Flickr: CCY020's Photostream*


----------



## bc_steve

bad day to do laundry by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

It rained for 3 days, and it made everyone's laundry stinky


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A dedicated fisherman!


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

A rainy and foggy day at Igreja Nossa Senhora das Mercês e Misericórdia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Only nightfall or driving rain clears Piazza San Marco (St. Peter&#x27;s Square) - Venice Venezia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rains pours down over Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That is a great and very unique shot!


----------



## Philmar

Braving the cold rain - Toronto Dyke March by Phil Marion, on Flickr




after the rain by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

rain.stones 


.


----------

